# Anything wrong with training chest twice a week?



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is there anything wrong if i train chest again today? I did train it monday but i feel its rested well.

Jack


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What is the reason for wanting to train it twice? What's the rest of your training split like and diet?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong if your nutrition is all good i dont see why you have to wait 7 days to hit the muscle again, with my routine i hit each muscle every 5th day although i dont do a ton of exercises just the main compound ones for each muscle.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

baggsy said:


> Nothing wrong if your nutrition is all good i dont see why you have to wait 7 days to hit the muscle again, with my routine i hit each muscle every 5th day although i dont do a ton of exercises just the main compound ones for each muscle.


The 5x5 routine im following see's me benching twice a week.

Didn't mean to reply with your quote there baggsy.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

OJay said:


> What is the reason for wanting to train it twice? What's the rest of your training split like and diet?


Reason being ive trained everything else mate but i feel i trained half ****d on monday when i done chest. My diet is spot on everything is good like just dont think i pu tenough effort in.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

personally i would leave it and use the frustration of mondays workout this week to 'take the roof off' next time i trained chest. would you make yourself train your legs twice? prob not i'm guessing!


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

MrO2b said:


> personally i would leave it and use the frustration of mondays workout this week to 'take the roof off' next time i trained chest. would you make yourself train your legs twice? prob not i'm guessing!


Nah done my legs yesterday there well and truely f'ed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hope this post doesn't sound harsh, please don't take it that way....

I have so far never heard any plausable excuse to train chest twice a week. If your hitting it hard enough, you will not be recovered to train it again in the same week. TBH I really don't consider it recovered after 7 days, ONLY train it, a few days after you feel recovered, so that you know for sure your fully recovered.

Otherwise you just make an inroad into your recovery ability, and spend more time trying to recover than actually growing.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Theres nothing wrong with training your chest twice a week IMO. As long as you're eating enough..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm always training one or another body part 2 x week, there always seems to be something lagging so it gets extra work, it's not a problem at all as long as the part being trained is fully recovered from the last session.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Ask long as you eating and Got proper nutrition and rest a don't see why not a follow a 2 on 1 off routine

Chest and triceps

Back ad biceps

Off

Shoulders and legs

Then back to chest and triceps


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

anab0lic said:


> *Cant believe the myth that a bodypart takes 7 days to recover or you will overtrain is still so rampant lol*..... Muscle takes roughly 48-72 hours to repair, waiting any longer you are just wasting time and in some cases will regress.


Couldn't agree more, ridiculous myth and still being quoted by ppl.


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

jack09 said:


> Is there anything wrong if i train chest again today? I did train it monday but i feel its rested well.
> 
> Jack


you tell us man.. we don't know what works for you, its up to you to experiment & find what works for you! ... im sure if you usually train it once a week & now twice a week your body will respond.. but for a prolonged period, probably not wise...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

my routine mon - back, shoulders

wed - chest, legs

fri - back, shoulders

Then restart on mon with chest, legs, been doing this for 2 months gains in size and strength have been great, was doing the traditional split waiting hit each muscle 7 days and gains had more or less stalled.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jack09 said:


> Is there anything wrong if i train chest again today? I did train it monday but i feel its rested well.
> 
> Jack


 Nothing wrong with that at all!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

When I dieted last year for show I hit one body part twice in a week but with a much different workout rotating each week so I was training four times a week on a three day split 

Seemed toget great results but if you say your legs are knackered and well n truly f'ed from yesterday would that not mean your body as a unit and CNS needs to recover? Shouldn't you listen to it and wait until the planned Monday session, or just pull ur sessions forward one day and train it Sunday maybe?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Exactly as some have said. Even if the muscle has repaired, has the rest of your body prepared?

Put it like this:

1) You train, this causes microscopic tearms in the muscle.

2) Due to training ATP and Muscle Glycogen deplete

3) After a workout the muscle sends signals that the muscle needs to repair

4) Liquid spreads to the damage site which brings immune cells to aid in repair

5) While this is happening the muscle is unable to function normally, for example it cannot store carbohydrates

6) Due to muscle calcium inbalance and reduction in muscle protein means strength is lost for a period of around 10 days

7) The immunce cells repairing the muscle cause the muscle to swell (most think ooooohhhh my muscle has grown, QUICK train it again!)

8) The swelling lasts around 4 days

The recovered in 48 hours refers to the muscles ability to retain glucose, not build and repair and regain strength. So it can be most likely around 10 days before your fully rested and ready to train again, at full capacity.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll second what jpay said


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I personally think it's silly unless you're training all bodyparts 2x or you're an advanced bodybuilder and need to really get some great sculpting on your chest...

I used to train every bodypart twice a week.. 6 day split doubling a 3 day split twice.

Don't bother. Recover.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Theres so much wrong with this post I dont even know where to begin.


Please tell me, were all here to learn.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I personally believe training a bodypart occasionally with a higher frequency would be good but not regularly, just shock the muscle but this would be planned not just because I had a rubbish session in all honesty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

must be alright there is a guy at our gym trains his chest 4 days a week, never seen him do anything else... pmsl


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> must be alright there is a guy at our gym trains his chest 4 days a week, never seen him do anything else... pmsl


X2!! He's fvckin huge chest and shoulders but legs like sparrows!! Maybe every gym has one?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> X2!! He's fvckin huge chest and shoulders but legs like sparrows!! Maybe every gym has one?


actually mate although he looks hard upper body he definitely not got the size pal !!!!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> actually mate although he looks hard upper body he definitely not got the size pal !!!!


Haha I mean the guy at my gym flinty! Bout size 60 chest with fat gut and skinny legs!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Exactly as some have said. Even if the muscle has repaired, has the rest of your body prepared?
> 
> Put it like this:
> 
> ...


You said and i quote "I have so far never heard any plausable excuse to train chest twice a week. If your hitting it hard enough, you will not be recovered to train it again in the same week. TBH I really don't consider it recovered after 7 days, ONLY train it, a few days after you feel recovered, so that you know for sure your fully recovered".

If you think it's 10 days then you are overtraining the muscle in the first place and doing far more damage than is needed to illicit growth.

You can bang on all you like about ATP and glycogen depletion it doesn't negate the fact that in the real world you can bring up a lagging body part by training it twice weekly, it works, simple.

BTW, the other guy who said there is so much wrong with your post is correct, there is. If muscle phase recovery is as long as you say then you are training wrong you need to train correctly for a more adaptive response otherwise your training will be counter productive and muscle building will be slower.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> You said and i quote "I have so far never heard any plausable excuse to train chest twice a week. If your hitting it hard enough, you will not be recovered to train it again in the same week. TBH I really don't consider it recovered after 7 days, ONLY train it, a few days after you feel recovered, so that you know for sure your fully recovered".
> 
> If you think it's 10 days then you are overtraining the muscle in the first place and doing far more damage than is needed to illicit growth.
> 
> ...


I personally don't think its 10 days, I would say longer. Yes it is possible to bring up a bodypart thats lagging by training it twice weekly, but wouldn't you entertain the idea that maybe this could have been trained with more intensity in the initial workout to see optimum growth?

Well, let me explain it this way, by training a lagging bodypart twice a week, this reduces the amount of stress you can place on the muscle, due to being weaker from previous workout, and not wanting to damage chances of recovery. So your talking about lifting with a higher volume of training. If your training with lighter weights for a higher frequency, the fact is, you can't make maximum muscle growth, this is due to lifting sub-stress inducing weights, this is why you have to lift sub-stress inducing weights for more volume, purely because they are, as said sub-stress inducing weights. Ultimatly what your achieving is a slower fatigue of muscles, a slow to no increase in strength and a super long workout that hampers chances of recovery, even more so when you hit the muscle part again in the same week.

Or to just sum it up and make the rest of the post pointless, strength = muscle mass...which one wil make you stronger:

1) lifting light weight for lots of reps and sets twice?

2) Lifting a maximum weight to failure for as little sets as possible once every 10+ days


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

It all depends on your body mate, depends on your recovery rate. When I use gear I repair quick and can train chest twice, off gear and natural I just can't do it as I just don't recover fast enough. Its a individual thing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mars1960, I'de love for you to come back and continue this if you have anything more to say?


----------

